# LG OPTIMUS L9 769 wifi antenna issue



## fraaanchie (Apr 25, 2015)

Its been over a year now so the warranty is off, my LG L9 769 will not connect to wifi, i click the wifi but all it does is look like its about to turn on and stays like that for the longest time then stays off, the MAC and IP address is also unavailable. i Ordered a new Wifi Antena but after doing so i stumbled upon a forum on another page that had the same problem and they changed the antenna and got no solution, i am worried now. Does anyone here possibly know what the issue is and if replacing it could solve it? :facepalm:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF, I found this as advice on the TMobile forum.

Have you made sure your software is up to date? Have you performed a factory/master reset to out rule a software issue? The factory reset restores your device to factory defaults and has the potential to erase your personal information and files. I have included links below on how to check your software version, as well as how to backup all your important info and perform the factory/master reset.



Software versions & updates: LG Optimus L9

Backup & restore: LG Optimus L9

Back up data on an Android device

Master reset: LG Optimus L9
This would be the first things to try.
Found here https://support.t-mobile.com/message/385355
There are many other threads there on the subject, it might provide some help having a look through them.


----------

